# someone to comment??



## analitis (Nov 22, 2002)

hi people,

i recently dynoed my car. Its a NX2000.
i put the dyno on my ftp server at 
ftp://career.aueb.gr
The filename is dyno_s4_cams. its a jpg file. 
The car made 181 hp at the crank and i am happy with it.( i think its in the area of 150 at the wheels with 17% lost power in transmission). 

But looking at the dyno, there seem to be a problem.
I can feel a power loss around 6400, both with my butt, but more important it is clear on the dyno. 
the mods for my european sr20de(10:1 comp) are: 
1) home made CAI 
2) 2'' inches exhaust 
3) jwt s4 camshafts 
4) ECU made by powerchips 
5) a custom header 


what may be the reason for the power loss(could it be bad voltage parts like spark plugs, wires etc, or bad ecu programming like adance timing, a/f mixture ? 

finally i have to mention that the ECU is from my previous sr20(sunny GTI, ecus have the same JECS numbers ) with exactly the same mods as mentioned above, but i had no power loss at 6400 in that car(is it possible to have different ecu programming)?

Any comments would be much appreciated. 
thanks in advance for your answers 

alex29


----------



## allmotormax (Mar 31, 2003)

the engines are different they will respond differently, even the two same sr20 engines would be different with the same mods, start with new plugs and better wires, then try coil or coils, but first check all your grounds


----------



## analitis (Nov 22, 2002)

thanks man, 

is it possible to be the alternator? its the only thing i have change in my nx and its not in good shape, i hear noices from inside.


alex29


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

I don't know anything about the powerchips ecu but I think the 2 inch exhaust is gonna hurt ya at 6k and up.


----------



## analitis (Nov 22, 2002)

i had exactly the same set up in my previous sr20de and worked great for about 50.000 km.
if you check the dyno , you can see that the horse power comes again strong after 300-400 rpm


thanks


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Make sure that your accesories are all off when comparing dynos and make sure that the engine isnt driving something on one car that isnt on the other. Speed Sensitive power steering maybe? 

Most likely thoguh it is your ECU. IF your ecu is one that learns as it goes along, reset it. (disconnect the battery for 24hrs), give it a week to learn new fuel/air curves and then dyno it again. Otherwise take your car to a shop, hook the ECU up to some sensors and start tuning your fuel air curves manually. Theres usually some horsepower to be found here.

-Nick


----------



## s13sr20chris (Apr 22, 2003)

that little dip you have looks like an a/f prob to me. just an opinion, but that is where i would start. if there was anything i could do about it that is...
...prob in ecu. i would send it to jwt.


----------

